# Help with increasing chainstay tire clearance



## RacerLex (Jan 20, 2010)

How difficult/expensive would it be to increase the chainstay clearance on my steel 4130 Redline Monocog Flight? It's already got a dimple on the drive side from the factory.

Right now a 2.35 Ikon on 29mm internal rims doesn't have enough clearance for mud. What are the options?

BTW the photo is with narrower rims, not the ones I'm using now.


----------



## Walt (Jan 23, 2004)

You can dimple the stay (usual DIY tool is a piece of aluminum filed to the shape you want and a piece of pvc, plus a set of vise grips) but be very careful - it's not hard to either damage the stay (crack it) or alternately do things unevenly enough that you mess up the alignment of the rear end. You should expect to mess up the rear axle spacing (pull it in) but that's easy to correct after the fact.

-Walt


----------



## Crispy01 (May 4, 2011)

Smaller tires!
hahaha, nothing wrong with running smaller width tires in the mud. if anything I think they bite in better and don't pick up as much mud.
Modifying a frame for more tire clearance after it is made is very hard and easy to stuff up. and all the extra stress concentrations installed to aid in early failure.
My advice is to find a way to enjoy it for what it is.


----------



## Eric Malcolm (Dec 18, 2011)

Crispy01 said:


> Smaller tires!
> hahaha, nothing wrong with running smaller width tires in the mud. if anything I think they bite in better and don't pick up as much mud.
> Modifying a frame for more tire clearance after it is made is very hard and easy to stuff up. and all the extra stress concentrations installed to aid in early failure.
> My advice is to find a way to enjoy it for what it is.


Agree.

Or buy an appropriate frame with the width required.

Eric


----------



## RacerLex (Jan 20, 2010)

I was hoping to gain a little extra comfort and grip with a fatter tire but it sounds like it's not worth the risk. The frame is great otherwise. Guess I'll just keep on pedaling.


----------



## phreeky (Sep 25, 2015)

Depending on the exact clearance issue (i.e. worse on the drive-side), then you can dish the wheel over a bit.


----------



## RacerLex (Jan 20, 2010)

phreeky said:


> Depending on the exact clearance issue (i.e. worse on the drive-side), then you can dish the wheel over a bit.


The spacing between the tire and chainstays are even on both sides.


----------

